# +Scout's hand-drawn to PHOTOSHOP art thread!+



## Scout (Oct 2, 2008)

Let's start off with two of my drawings in progress. +_+

Here's Lain and her two personalitiez!
Final product -





(Caught your attention now...? ;D)
I'll post the hand drawn picture later. 

Here's what I'm workin' on.
Hand drawn -

Photoshop outline -

I'm workin' on it.

I'm gonna go browse through my imageshack account and see if I can show anything nice, if I can, I'll edit teh message.

*I MIGHT TAKE REQUESTS. MAYBE. OR MAYBE NOT.*


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice.
I'm going to assume that the first one is supposed to look streaky.
Also, the people on the first one either lack shoes or detail on their feet.


----------

